# SWEET VIDEO REPORT!!! - 1/10/09 Bonita and Redfish at the Pass



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

We headed out this morning in southeast winds and scattered showers. We fished the pass and found tons of bonita (as usual) and a good number of slot reds/barely bull reds. Rough would be an understatement. The fish were hanging on the north side of that sandbarthat sits onthe east side of the pass. Unfortunately, that was where the waves were pushed up and confused. It made for some slipping and sliding and a wild fishing day! My entire body hurts now!

View on high quality here (hopefully it works): 




or click here:<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/T1HQ-lymc0s&hl=en&fs=1 width=700 height=550 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Cool vidio:bowdown That looked real fun and painful. I got sore just watching.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

HHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLL yeah it worked! Man you kids did that, seriously!! And even out there catching on the fly!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope I am the first one to reply to this, I know I am not the first to see it. DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Great report guys, and great skills being demonstrated! :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown

:bowdown :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW is right...You guys are hard core...Awesome video


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a painful day. Fighting bobos/reds and falling on the deck every minute!! It was fun though:letsdrink


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I think I almost went overboard at least 5 times.


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job, absolutely the BEST fishing report. Felt like I was there!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Lyin Dog (1/10/2009)*Great job, absolutely the BEST fishing report. Felt like I was there!


They say a picture is worth a thousand words, so a video must be worth a thousand pictures!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

great !!!! 



can I watch it again?.....:clap


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

When is True King the movie coming out??

Great Video guys. Good stuff.:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

What a way to make a good fishing day out of a bad weather day. Terrific video and good music.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Very Cool Post!!! Be sure to keep that camera handy come April! It seems like some of the funnest fishing trips are when you are out just screwin around in the winter when there is no pressure to fill the box.


----------



## popfly (Oct 22, 2007)

The shiznat! That's the kind of post needed to revive this site.:bowdown


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

It was a great trip. Only caught about 3 bontia myself :reallycrying, but caught about 12 reds :letsparty, a lot of them slot. Thankfully, the rain didn't really get to us, even though the waves did. Would definately do that again :letsdrink.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool video !!!!!!!!!!! You guys are hard core !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome video. Thanks for posting


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

How much did that bird weigh?


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

Incredible. Thats what its all about. Thanks for the great video!


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

That was way cool. You guys handled that with total style. Give the camera man some kudos...:bowdown

I can't get enough. I forwarded it to a bunch of my fair weather friends. You guys ROCK!!!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

True King, have you thought about sending in some of your videos to Florida Fishing Weekly? I saw an ad in their newspaper this weekwhere they have weekly videowinners andprizes.Withthevideos you make, I'm sure you wouldwin!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for that video True King (Wade), that was fun to watch this morning. Gotta be a die-hard to fish for reds in those conditions!

<P align=center>


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (1/11/2009)*True King, have you thought about sending in some of your videos to Florida Fishing Weekly? I saw an ad in their newspaper this weekwhere they have weekly videowinners andprizes.Withthevideos you make, I'm sure you wouldwin!!


Yeah, I might. JoeZ alreadysuggested it.I'm going to look into it.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn Wade, I was to scared to go fish sitting down in a chair at 3mb yesterday, much less in a boat, YOU DA MAN !!!!!!!!!!! And the music was INCREDIBLE ! I love me some STEVIE !!!!!!! Looked like yall had a blast !


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Was that with the FLIP?

If anyone -- ANYONE -- wants a new, on the boat camera, check this out. I think Wade will attest to the capability of the little $150 machine.

It has an arm that plugs directly into your USB port and you drop the movies on the desktop just like pictures. Has optional products like waterprrof case, tripod and an "action mount" that can bolt it to grab rails, bow rails or rod racks.

http://www.theflip.com/

Wade, I'll get you some more info on http://www.theflip.com/ as soon as I can.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, almost forgot, badass video.


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

You guys are nuts, that looked like fun, cool ass video and great post fellas.:clap:clap:clap:letsdrink


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice vid, but if I would have gone the fishing would have been better, I would have been the auto-chummer in those conditions.Just kiddin, great vid and keep em coming.

Ted


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent Post.....looks like a blast.

:shedevil


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind replys guys. There are more to come!


----------



## hh65cdr (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Im coming down to mobile/pensacola area for a week. Im looking for a good guide to put me on the bonita and redfish like you guys did. Im wanting to do it with a flyrod. Im looking at friday as my day to go with a guide.Any suggestions? All help is appreciated. Thanks Tracy


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow great report - that was awesome...and bloopers too. Yeah - you should send those in to a mag your fishing videos are great.


----------



## basscve-mo (Oct 11, 2007)

Great video, great music and super job releasing those fish..nice release of the fowl too..!!! 

Now i'm inspired to catch reds and bonita on my fly rod as soon as I am down there full time...thanks for the great vid...I HAD to reply to this one!! Basscve!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

That video was killer :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown


----------

